
Von Neumann Probes - JimWestergren
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-replicating_spacecraft#Von_Neumann_probes
======
HappySweeney
I could just be ignorant here, but this sounds like a great way to give the
galaxy a form of cancer.

~~~
jobigoud
From this perspective life itself could be seen as a form of cancer though,
imho it has to have a deleterious component to deserve that analogy.

This has been considered with the concept of gray goo. Self replicating nano
machines that eat the environment.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_goo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_goo)

